# This is the craziest animal I have ever seen!



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

My friend sent me a link to this odd website that spoofs all of the cute animal sites like cuteoverload.com or icanhascheezburger.com. This baby Aye-aye almost made me pee my pants from terror/shock.

Just a warning, the author curses quite a bit on his site. If you are young or offended by foul language then you may not want to click on the link. On the other hand, if you are as immature as me you will laugh your butt off.

http://www.fupenguin.com/2009/08/slow-burn-cuteness-silent-killer.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

There is alot of kids on this site and IMO they don't need to be reading curse words like those in the link u posted.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They were warned...

IMO, that is hilarious. It's so ugly I'm considering calling it cute. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> They were warned...
> 
> IMO, that is hilarious. It's so ugly I'm considering calling it cute. :lol:


O.K. as long as u warn people you can post anything u wish?
I don't think a warning is going stop a kid :roll: will just make them want to see why a warning was given.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Well its kinda like most of my stories that I write, they have profanity, nudity and well mature subject matter.... On the website once its up (hopefully soon, but with the way my pc is working doubt it) there will be a warning attached to every episode. Its just so nobody says I was never told and ends up suing me... Its my reason for not liking facebook that much... Also for Black Hawk Squadron Episode 001 Shooting Star is now out! XD


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

That was hilarious. I'm still laughing about it right now. Thanks for the link, it was a fun way to start the morning.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

LarryT said:


> O.K. as long as u warn people you can post anything u wish?
> I don't think a warning is going stop a kid :roll: will just make them want to see why a warning was given.


If a kid is young enough to be bothered by swear words then their parent should be with them while they are on the internet or a site blocker should be used.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

knitfreak said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. as long as u warn people you can post anything u wish?
> ...


HHC is supposed to be a kid friendly site as most hedgies are owned by kids.
The OP could just have easily added the picture without the swear words.
I have told lots of kids about this site and how much it has to offer a new hedgehog owner but i will not tell anyone else.
I don't know if any kids were bothered by all those curse words but it does bother me :x that a website with so many kids as members/guest would allow such stuff to be posted.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

I see what you are saying but really feel it's not up to every poster on every forum to watch out for swear words in case other people's children are around. In this case, she had a warning and an external link. People who are very concerned about it should have a site blocker. She didn't swear on this forum, this forum is still safe. External links are all over this site, I am sure someone can get to *anywhere* by starting here first. It really is up to the parents to ensure they have a vetted secure internet for their child. 

I have a link to my website in my profile, should I also remove that as I have been known to swear occasionally on my (no longer updated) blog? Censorship is a very fine line, and I think that as long as she didn't swear on this site it's fine. 

You can't control the whole internet - the parents need to do that on their own behalf.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

knitfreak said:


> I see what you are saying but really feel it's not up to every poster on every forum to watch out for swear words in case other people's children are around. In this case, she had a warning and an external link. People who are very concerned about it should have a site blocker. She didn't swear on this forum, this forum is still safe. External links are all over this site, I am sure someone can get to *anywhere* by starting here first. It really is up to the parents to ensure they have a vetted secure internet for their child.
> 
> I have a link to my website in my profile, should I also remove that as I have been known to swear occasionally on my (no longer updated) blog? Censorship is a very fine line, and I think that as long as she didn't swear on this site it's fine.
> 
> You can't control the whole internet - the parents need to do that on their own behalf.


I can see your point.
This site has got Moderator's and IMO they dropped the ball on this one


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

LarryT said:


> This site has got Moderator's and IMO they dropped the ball on this one


Larry, did you report the post by clicking the ! at the top? If you did and they decided it's ok, then c'est la vie and move on. The more you post and bring it to the top, the greater the chance it'll be read by a kid. Just don't post and let it die. 

And I agree, external links should be kid friendly too. Parents trust the HHC website so they might not PLOS when they are on here.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

SO FREAKING FUNNY.. I posted it on another forums for my chameleons!!! I copied your warning, and I can guarantee kids hear worse at school, on tv, or just being out and about. thanks for the laugh!!! :lol:


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Larry, I'm sorry that you were offended by the link. It was never my intention to cause any kind of conflict or to upset anyone. I understand that children use this site which is why I posted it as an external link and included a disclaimer. 

I agree with the others though that it is the parent's responsibility to ensure that inappropriate websites are blocked on their computer. There are many free programs that do just this thing. As for a warning not stopping a kid. Well, that is also not my responsibility. If a child chooses to look at a website with profanity knowing full well that it contains coarse language, and their computer usage is unsupervised or they have access to a computer that doesn't have any set up parental controls, then it is not my fault.

Moderators: if you feel that this post is inappropriate then please delete it. It was never my intention to create a controversy and I understand completely if you feel that it should be removed. I'll respect any decision that you make.

P.s. Just out of curiosity, do we know how many members on this site are under 13? Larry mentioned that most of the registered users and hedgie owners are kids. I don't have any numbers to back up what I'm saying but it seems to me that most of the owners would be at least in their teens. (I say 13 instead of 18 because cursing is allowed in PG-13 movies so it stands to reason that the general consensus is that older kids and teens can listen to cursing without many negative consequences)


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am 19 by the way, and I know of a few others above 13.
I personally think he hasn't done anything wrong though, Larry have you ever read the original story of Alice in WonderLand (non-disney version) that is rated 8 in the UK, there is no swearing in it though its not quite a very nice book.... Me I think profanity is bad but not as bad as some mature subject matter, I know since I am a writer and I must follow these rules (so I can save my butt as well as my fellow fans who post their own stories). Nobody said you had to read it Larry, and plus you were warned...


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG that site is hilarious!! I was laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes
And I dont think there was anything wrong with posting this, its not vulgar or anything, he just swears a lot, a warning should be good enough for something like that. I mean really, kids hear stuff like that all the time when there are no adults around at least I did when I was a kid...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > This site has got Moderator's and IMO they dropped the ball on this one
> ...


Hedgemom u r rite as always  and i value your wisdom  i will let it go.

EDIT! I do not have any children of my own but i have sent many kids to this site for info and alot of them were as young as 8 years old.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

that made me crack up!!!
thanks for brighting my day today


----------



## akki88 (May 2, 2009)

I'm 17 and I have to say that even in my christian school you hear profanity regularly. 

I was not insulted and although I agree that younger children should not be exposed to mature topics, its a fact that many are every day and those who aren't probably have the kind of parent who filter their internet and supervise them.

It was a slightly creepy/ cute animal and I think the point was to look at the picture, lol.


----------

